# New motherboard for my Quad Core 6600 (775 LGA)



## Vap0rX (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey guys currently i am using Intel DG33FB Motherboard for my Q6600.
Neither does its onboard graphics(G31) do justice nor does it overclock my Q6600.
I need a LGA 775 Mobo, on board GPU welcomed.
I am goin to use it for overclocking my Q6600 n will use 4 gigs of DDR 2 800Mhz sticks.
Currently i m owning a MSI 9600GT 512mb GPU, if i purchase a mobo wid SLI then can i add d newer Fermi series wid 9600GT. As 9600GT will be used for PhysX and Fermi for rest of the things in Games. Games will be played at 1440x900 resolutions with all the eye candy on.
Price range 150$ max and if the above requirements increases d budget atleast do let me knw.
thanks in advance


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jun 6, 2010)

sneddenraj said:


> Hey guys currently i am using Intel DG33FB Motherboard for my Q6600.
> Neither does its onboard graphics(G31) do justice nor does it overclock my Q6600.
> I need a LGA 775 Mobo, on board GPU welcomed.
> I am goin to use it for overclocking my Q6600 n will use 4 gigs of DDR 2 800Mhz sticks.
> ...



Ep45-ud3p

There not on newegg any more.

But it was a beast motherboard for 90% of the people that got it. 

Over-clocked with 4 sticks of heavy ram like nothing. 

If you can find a EP45-ud3p your set!

Ep45-ud3p doesn't have sli, but has 2 slots and i have used 2 nvidia cards in it. 1 for physx and 1 for video games and icandy just fine


----------



## Vap0rX (Jun 6, 2010)

please suggest a mobo that is available in the market.
gigabyte ep45-ud3p that u suggested is indeed d best mobo which is not available.
so plze suggest the mobo's which r available in the market...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 6, 2010)

Heres one for 70$ YAY!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gigabyte-GA-EP45-UD3P-Motherboard-P45-LGA775-DDR2-/120579820429?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Motherboards&hash=item1c131e0b8d


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 6, 2010)

the boards in-stock here


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 6, 2010)

even an XFX 750i or EVGA 780i


----------



## overclocking101 (Jun 6, 2010)

basically ANY P45 based motherboard with at least 6 phase power and damn good Vreg cooling Q6600's are notorious for stressing Vregs while overclocked


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 6, 2010)

Get an ASUS P5Q series Mobo


----------



## SonDa5 (Jun 6, 2010)

DFI P45 JR mATX

Great MB.


----------



## Vap0rX (Jun 7, 2010)

thank you guys for your suggestions but on newegg these mobo's r available for LGA 775 P45 chipset so help me to choose one

ASRock P45X3 Deluxe
ASUS P5Q SE PLUS
GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3L
GIGABYTE GA-EP45T-UD3LR
GIGABYTE GA-EP45T-USB3P
ECS BLACK SERIES P45T-AD3
ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 7, 2010)

Get the ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo. I had one and was able to clock my Q6600 to 4Ghz with it.


----------



## SonDa5 (Jun 7, 2010)

sneddenraj said:


> thank you guys for your suggestions but on newegg these mobo's r available for LGA 775 P45 chipset so help me to choose one
> 
> ASRock P45X3 Deluxe
> ASUS P5Q SE PLUS
> ...




Do you have to buy from Newegg?

DFI P45 JR is great.


----------



## Vap0rX (Jun 7, 2010)

well its not that i will buy from newegg only and especially goin wid Asus as i have its service centre near by my house.
also along with overclocking my Q6600, i would like to have SLI for my 9600GT along with a Fermi based solution.
9600GT for PhysX
Fermi for other Eye Candy in Games.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2010)

SonDa5 said:


> DFI P45 JR is great.



Id think twice about buying from DFI - their future is currently unstable since a few key members left the company. there are many uncomfirmed rumours out there that they will be pulling out of the general public/enthusiast consumer market & focusing more on industrial instead as they no longer have the drive to make highend boards. so trying to get an RMA from them in the future might be a hassle if they no longer make boards for that part of the market.

not trying to put you off...just my $2. theres no garantee that they can/will honor their warranty depending how shit goes down.


----------



## SonDa5 (Jun 7, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Id think twice about buying from DFI - their future is currently unstable....



Regardless of what the future is for the DFI Lanparty series the P45 JR T2RS is a great S775 mb.  Could probably get a good deal on a used one.

Socket 775 in general is on the way out but the hardware when well configured can compete with the newer sockets.  DFI P45 JR is a good MB.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2010)

SonDa5 said:


> Regardless of what the future is for the DFI Lanparty series the P45 JR T2RS is a great S775 mb.  Could probably get a good deal on a used one.
> 
> Socket 775 in general is on the way out but the hardware when well configured can compete with the newer sockets.  DFI P45 JR is a good MB.



alright...

well I hate to buy technology that doesnt have warranty - but thats just me. im not taking a dig at the mobo - im sure its a great peice of kit. but there may no longer be any support behind it & if it goes wrong then you cant RMA it. you need to go off &  buy another board. which is more hassle & costs money

but it the price is right & you really dont care about returning broken parts to manufacturer then go nuts


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 8, 2010)

sneddenraj said:


> thank you guys for your suggestions but on newegg these mobo's r available for LGA 775 P45 chipset so help me to choose one
> 
> ASRock P45X3 Deluxe
> ASUS P5Q SE PLUS
> ...



Go with ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo!!! Nuff said.


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 8, 2010)

Anyone telling him to get a DFI board should really go away and find another thread to post in be honest.

Telling a potential buyer to invest in DFI is a bad move when the company is going through a rough time and have all but closed their consumer division...not good advice at all and I expect more from long time users of this site. :shadedshu



A note about the P5Q Pro, I had one...it failed to clock my Q9550 very well at all and did 420fsb 24/7, but with a dual (E8400) it was good all the way to 520fsb 24/7.

The P5Q Pro is the best S775 board the OP listed as available from NewEgg and as a result, I would also say get that board...however, the UD3P would be my personal choice as it really is the best P45 board there is* and is quiet happily @ 500fsb with my Q9550.


* aside from the EP45T-Extreme.


*Edit:*



sneddenraj said:


> i would like to have SLI for my 9600GT along with a Fermi based solution.
> 9600GT for PhysX
> Fermi for other Eye Candy in Games.



You cant run SLI on P45 boards, they don't support it.

You also wont need the 9600GT for PhysX because any Fermi based card doesn't need it to be honest...it does a good enough job on its one so safe some power and get some cash by selling the GT.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jun 8, 2010)

P5Q Pro Turbo

Nice OC options, good features for the price, and detailed mem oc options. Layout is good but not best. Passively cooled mosfets as well.

471 mhz FSB on my Q9550, ran 3dmark06:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13932734

Havent pushed it yet to see whats the highest FSB it can reach.


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 8, 2010)

DFi's future isn't shaky, the Lan party sub market of DFI just got shut down. If you look at the X58 motherboard platter, you'll see why.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 8, 2010)

want SLI, u should go for nforce mobo 780i or 790i


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 8, 2010)

personally, I've been using a EVGA 750i FTW motherboard for acouple years now. Infact every peice of my computer has been changed several times except for the FTW board. Excellent board, great OC'ing ability(takes my q9650 to 4.2), SLI support, and EVGA's excellent customer service.


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 8, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> Anyone telling him to get a DFI board should really go away and find another thread to post in be honest.
> 
> Telling a potential buyer to invest in DFI is a bad move when the company is going through a rough time and have all but closed their consumer division...not good advice at all and I expect more from long time users of this site. :shadedshu
> 
> ...



Top Notch


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 8, 2010)

Get a P5Q Pro. Mine has taken my Q6600 right up to 4.2Ghz believe it or not.


----------



## Vap0rX (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks for all the suggestions...
i will go with Asus P5Q Pro and kept down the idea of goin with SLI with the new Fermi n my 9600GT for PhysX.
Thanks a Lot guys


----------



## a_ump (Jun 8, 2010)

yea, the Asus P45's of moderate or above quality(Pro or higher) and Gigabyte P45's(ud3r or higher) i've always seen to great with quads when oc'ing. look for one used on here, if anything post your origional post stating what you want and for how much total. Should get some offers. gl 

EDIT: i've also had decent luck with Biostar, my bro's board and then mine. only 3.4ghz but its a p43, not p45.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 8, 2010)

sneddenraj said:


> thanks for all the suggestions...
> i will go with Asus P5Q Pro and kept down the idea of goin with SLI with the new Fermi n my 9600GT for PhysX.
> Thanks a Lot guys



you dont need sli for that, just 2 pci-e ports


----------



## SonDa5 (Jun 9, 2010)

P45 chipset can run two nvidia cards.  I'm not into SLI but I know the P45 chipset is great for over clocking. VEry high FSB can be attained on DFI P45 JR.


This guy claims to have tweaked registry on P45 chipset to enable SLI.

http://www.nordichardware.com/index.php?option=com_content&catid=112&lang=en&view=article&id=20853



I suggest DFI P45 JR mATX because I know it is a very powerful MB for over clocking.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2010)

SonDa5 said:


> P45 chipset can run two nvidia cards.  I'm not into SLI but I know the P45 chipset is great for over clocking. VEry high FSB can be attained on DFI P45 JR.
> 
> 
> This guy claims to have tweaked registry on P45 chipset to enable SLI.
> ...



Unfortunately Im gonna have to call BS on that.... that Vantage image could have been faked, and the page that they linked to with more info about the reg hack has been deleted meaning. Intel either found out & slipped a some new code inside a chipset update pack which made it impossible to hack or that the hack never worked in the first place or it did work but then it stopped working for various reasons & they havent been able to get it working again...

which resulted in no info on the interwebs reguarding the reg hack & how to do it. merely just 1-3 websites that announce SLi has been hacked for non supported SLi chipsets.

there is no solid information. therefore your point is invalid.

---

if it actually worked - it would have spread like wildfire & everyone on non SLI supported chipsets would be using it. - everyone would be talking about it not just 1 or 3 websites


----------



## a_ump (Jun 9, 2010)

i remember hearing about a few people getting SLI to work on P45's actually, not sure bout X48's. But as of late, nope been a while.  Course did you remember that guy that got ATi cards to run physx? well he said he did and said it was in beta form or something but ATi, shut him down.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah the Asus P5Q PRO is a champ 
<------------ I got one running 3gh/z at stock volts on my Q6600 sadly i got a dud Q6600 thats all it will take


----------



## a_ump (Jun 9, 2010)

stock volts@3ghz yet nothing higher with more voltage to FSB, northbridge, and/or CPU? strange lol


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 9, 2010)

well i was able to get to 3.4 but the volt where way to high like crazy high


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 9, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Unfortunately Im gonna have to call BS on that.... that Vantage image could have been faked, and the page that they linked to with more info about the reg hack has been deleted meaning. Intel either found out & slipped a some new code inside a chipset update pack which made it impossible to hack or that the hack never worked in the first place or it did work but then it stopped working for various reasons & they havent been able to get it working again...
> 
> which resulted in no info on the interwebs reguarding the reg hack & how to do it. merely just 1-3 websites that announce SLi has been hacked for non supported SLi chipsets.
> 
> ...




While you were right about not buying DFI..you are wrong about SLI not working on P45 chipsets.


I ran a pair of 6800GT's in SLI with my UD3P.....it works and there is a thread on TPU about this very thing; cracked/hacked drivers make your board think its an X58 and it allows SLI to work fine.  




My 6800GT's (look at HWMonitor, both there):









Thread telling you how to do it:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60844&


----------



## SonDa5 (Jun 10, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> Thread telling you how to do it:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60844&


----------



## niko084 (Jun 10, 2010)

Erm, from all my knowledge the P35 chipsets clock the 65nm chips MUCH better than the P45s... Granted you would have to find one used most likely.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 10, 2010)

^ I almost killed a P5K Premium Black Pearl Edit. with my Q6600, and it overclocked this Q6600 almost identically to this - only the P5Q can clock with much lower voltage.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 12, 2010)

if you cant get a P5Q Pro - you can always try for a Biostar I45 - they overclock like dogs dipped in really smelly cat shit thats been mixed with boiling water & tabasco sauce.

there are little more options to overclock quads too that the Asus P5Q doesnt have & sometimes every little tweak counts when overclocking quads


----------



## a_ump (Jun 12, 2010)

I support biostar, i'm running my q6600 at 3.4ghz and their measly p43.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 12, 2010)

a_ump said:


> I support biostar, i'm running my q6600 at 3.4ghz and their measly p43.



well not all of Biostars boards a great overclockers. just the I45 & TP45 are the most memorable ones to date on the old 775skt


----------



## a_ump (Jun 12, 2010)

TP43 so i guess my board falls into that category. shibby


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 12, 2010)

there was a lot of talk about the I45 setting some sort of FSB record on LN2 - 600FSB+ but i had an I45 & it didnt like clocking past 460 - I could only hit 3.8Ghz, then i tried something else like lowering the multi & kicking up the FSB to see if it was my CPU that was the issue & the I45 never booted up again. - sent the busted one back to the shop, got the Asus P5Q Pro & sold the I45 they sent back to a TPU member whose been pretty happy with it


----------



## trickson (Jun 12, 2010)

sneddenraj said:


> Hey guys currently i am using Intel DG33FB Motherboard for my Q6600.
> Neither does its onboard graphics(G31) do justice nor does it overclock my Q6600.
> I need a LGA 775 Mobo, on board GPU welcomed.
> I am goin to use it for overclocking my Q6600 n will use 4 gigs of DDR 2 800Mhz sticks.
> ...



For that CPU you should get the ASUS P5Q pro turbo . This mobo is the best for Over clocking still haven't found a better mobo for any of my Quads like the Asus P5Q series .


----------



## m1dg3t (Jun 12, 2010)

Me likey Asus  Try and get a p5q Dlx model, they have a few more option's and better power regulation for only a few $$$ more


----------



## sveetsnelda (Jun 13, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Unfortunately Im gonna have to call BS on that.... that Vantage image could have been faked, and the page that they linked to with more info about the reg hack has been deleted meaning. Intel either found out & slipped a some new code inside a chipset update pack which made it impossible to hack or that the hack never worked in the first place or it did work but then it stopped working for various reasons & they havent been able to get it working again...
> 
> which resulted in no info on the interwebs reguarding the reg hack & how to do it. merely just 1-3 websites that announce SLi has been hacked for non supported SLi chipsets.
> 
> ...


Well...  since I was the one who cracked the driver, I can assure you it works.  I cracked it, Anatolymik wrote a patcher, and TiN has done a ton of testing and guide write-ups.

The hack _did_ spread like a wildfire, you just missed it    Also, it didn't "blow up" at first because the hack wasn't very simple to do until Anatolymic wrote a decent patcher for it.  There's a reason why there are 131 pages on the thread.  

http://www.brightsideofnews.com/new...cracked---works-on-all-motherboards-now-.aspx
http://hackaday.com/2009/09/25/sli-anytime-anywhere/
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=60844


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 13, 2010)

sneddenraj said:


> thank you guys for your suggestions but on newegg these mobo's r available for LGA 775 P45 chipset so help me to choose one
> 
> ASRock P45X3 Deluxe
> ASUS P5Q SE PLUS
> ...



I have this one out of your list - GIGABYTE GA-EP45T-USB3P - rock solid for me.


----------

